# 4 month veged and on flower cycle now.



## DoobieSnax (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

(Pic's located here http://thegrower.bravehost.com ) 
Just made the site so you all can see the pics. It might go somewhere but not for a bit.

 Here are some pics of my first grow. Ive just started them on a 16 hour dark/8 hour light cycle to induce flowering. These plants are pretty small for 4 months because my cat ate them not once but on 2 seperate occasions. Damn near every last leaf when they were about a month old. They were started outside as a kind of joke but i grew attached to em. They have been transplanted about 3 times each and come near death about 3 times. But in the end ive nursed them back to health. Im pretty sure they are fems as i have found 2 white hairs on each of them in a few diff spots. Anyway these were not grown close to how the pro's do it. As All i used were things i found around home. Soil from my yard, miracle grow slow release food balls, watering every 3rd or 4th day, 1.5 months natural sun outdoors ina planter, 1.5 months of 24 hour light (two 24" 35w house flo's). Though there was about 2 weeks i had them under a 90w regular household light bulb. The seeds came form a bag bought a while back. 9 out of 10 sprouted in the planter outside after only 2.5 days. 3 were left to die, 2 destroyed buy the damn bastard cat, 1 just died young, and the last 3 are gonna flower now i hope. I have one clone in progress and a new seed almost ready to pop.

Anyway just thought id share my first grow with everyone. Let me know what you think.
Thanx


----------



## DoobieSnax (Nov 6, 2005)

Forgot to say... My next grow will be done much better and more professionally rather than the the way i did this one. Just so ya's know


----------



## GanjaGuru (Nov 7, 2005)

"Ive just started them on a 16 hour dark/8 hour light cycle to induce flowering."
Use a 12/12 cycle.
A 16/8 cycle means low-potency buds.


----------



## DoobieSnax (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool... Thanks Ganja. Appreciate the response and advice. Ill put em on a 12/12.


----------



## DoobieSnax (Nov 7, 2005)

I have just set up my plants in a new room. Ive got them set up to catch sunlight through the window in the room. Its a fairly large window that faces east and catches a fair amount of sun in the morning-noon and lots of light till nightfall. Will this work for flowering? I think it roughly works out to 10-12 hours of sunlight and the remainder i keep the door closed at night for about 90% darkness. 10% light due to a large light about 400 ft away form the house. The light does not directly shine in the room thought. Just casts a almost dim moonlight in the room. Should i just put em back under my flouro's and do 12/12? Anyway... Thank you in advance for the info.


----------



## Hick (Nov 7, 2005)

> 90% darkness



90% don't cut it. _Total_ darkness in flower, or you're looking at problems.


----------



## DoobieSnax (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the info Hick and Ganja. I appreciate it guys


----------



## michaelskunknasty (Nov 14, 2005)

what kind of problems Ganja? my room is dark in the day so at night I can play. It is pretty damn dark much darker than moon light.  Is this ok? I found one male flower on the main stem of my female plant I plucked it off before it opened and havent seen any since.  Could this herme bastard be from light in dark phase?


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2005)

> Could this herme bastard be from light in dark phase?


*Absolutely*_, though 1 male flower, does not a hermie make, unless female  pistills are present also._


----------



## michaelskunknasty (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh she is all female except for that one male. there are pistils everywhere. I am not positive it was a male but it was questionable so I plucked it off.  Every little thing makes me nervous it's my first grow and Im on about week 4 of flowering and aside from that one questionable flower it is going great.  There is not a single damaged leaf they are green down to the dirt and its all thanks to this site and you guys.  I better make it darker!  Thanks Hick!


----------

